# مساعدة عاجلة في التصميم الميكانيكي لماكينة سي ان سي للخشب ارجوكم



## حجازيون (24 مارس 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين تحية طيبة لكم
انا بصدد عمل ماكنة حفر على الخشب سي ان سي تقوم بالحفر على خشب عادي (لا زان ولا سانويش)
اريد استخدام محركات سيرفو دي سي (brush type( وما احتاجه لعمل ذلك معلومات بتسائل عنها كالتالي

- حسب ما جمعته من معلومات من الميدان ان الجسم الميكانيكي للمحاور التي اريد تصميمها تعتمد على محركات السيرفو التي اريد عملها، هل يمكنني اختيار نفس المحرك السيرفو للثلاث محاور ام عليي اختيار محركات باحجام مختلفة حسب العزم الناتج وتطابقه مع الداتاشيت لهذا المحرك؟؟ هلى لديكم فكرة معينة او نسميها محددات عليي اعتمادها للمضي قدما في اختيار المحركات هذي؟

- راس الحفر يتحرك في ثلاث اتجاهات x,y,z وحتى يتم ذلك يعتمد تصميم المحاور على اوزان المحاور ودعائمهم، من خلال تصوركم لجسم الماكينة الميكانيكي، هل يفضل ان تكون طاولة العمل التي تحمل قطعة الخشب هي التي تتحرك في اتجاه اكس ام حاملات المحورين الثانيين هم الذين عليهم التحرك باتجاه اكس؟؟ هل لديكم فكرة او نصيحة تتعلق بهذا الامر؟؟

- حتى استطيع الحصول على دقة عالية في الحركة؟ اي المواد تفضل لسكك المحاور؟؟؟ والمسافة بين اسنان الlead screw لحركة المحور عليها؟؟

بانتظار ردودكم وتوجيهاتكم ونصائحكم شكرا لكم


----------



## zamalkawi (25 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول، أظن أنه لا مشكلة هناك في استخدام نفس الموتور في جميع المحاور، ولكن أعتقد أن التكلفة ستكون أعلى، فإذا كان أحد المحاور يحتاج عزم عالي، والآخر عزم منخفض، وكان الموتور ذو العزم العالي أغلى (وكذلك دائرة القيادة له) فستخسر ما كنت ستوفره لو استخدمت موتور أصغر للمحور الآخر

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني، فكل الترتيبات configurations صحيحة وموجودة في ماكينات حقيقية في السوق
وبالتالي أرى أن الأمر يعتمد أساسا على الاعتبارات التصميمية، وهذا يشمل، بجانب الأداء الأمثل للوطيفة، الاعتبارات التصنيعية، والتجميعية، والتكلفة
وأظن أنه يصعب على أحد منا إعطاؤك جوابا، ما لم يكن منخرطا معك في تصميم الماكينة، فقط يمكن ذكر بعض مميزات وعيوب كل ترتيب وفقا للأداء الوظيفي، ولكني للأسف لا أملك "قائمة" بهذه المميزات والعيوب
أرى أن تحاول أن تفكر في الأمر تصميميا، فأنت من يصمم الماكينة، وأنت من يعرف ما الأنسب لها

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثالث، هل ستصنع المجاري الدليلية بنفسك؟ أم ستشتريها جاهزة؟ وبالنسبة للولب القيادة، هل هو لولي عادي أم كروي؟ وهل ستستعمل إنكودر خطي بجانب الإنكودر الدوراني، أم ستكتفي بالإنكودر الدوراني؟


----------

